# Selling Books for PE Mechanical HVAC and refrigeration and also FE



## ndg1978 (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi, I am selling the following books. Anyone interested please email me at [email protected] :


MERM 13th Edition- Original price $265; Selling it for $185
Practice Problems; a companion to the MERM - Original price $95; Selling it for $65
Quick reference for Mechanical engineering PE exam - Original price $80; selling it for $ 55
Engineering unit conversions- Original price $25; selling it for $15
ASME steam tables- Original price $15; selling it for $9
Six minute solutions for PE HVAC and refrigeration- Original price $ 75; Selling it for $50
NCEES sample exam book- Original price $30; selling it for $20.
FE review manual, third edition- Original price $85; selling it for $50
1001 solved engineering fundamental practice problems- Original price $85; selling it for $45
CORE Engineering concepts- Original price $125; selling it for $85
Prices are negotiable if more than 3-4 books are brought together.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jul 14, 2015)

This post is better suited to the classifieds section of EB.

Try posting it here: http://engineerboards.com/index.php?app=classifieds


----------



## ndg1978 (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks I will


----------

